# Tecumseh 17.5 Runs & stops: when hot-it has no fire.



## WildBill 64 (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a 17.5 Tecumseh OHV engine on a 1999 Murry. Bought it new. It has been a good mower. I've changed the battery and started on it last year. I have a strong feeling it's the coil. It will start and run for about 3-5 minutes until the motor warms up, then shuts off. There is no spark until it cools off. I checked all safety cutoffs and no problem there.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

yup, its the coil .replace it, and check it. or just use a coil off of a old car, or another engine to check it.


----------



## Petebre (Apr 9, 2007)

Yes I would bet on the coil also.

Had old model outboard with two coils I would be going full speed down the lake one would cutout when it got warm engine would still run but only about half power then coil would cool down cut back in full speed again.


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Replace the coil. You cann't use a coil off a car. Oscaryu1 where do you come up with this BS.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

sorry if i post BS or something but on some other post a guy said it looked like that his coil came off an old car or something. im just saying... repeating what others have said. sorry...


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

He probably had a Kohler K series engine with a battery ignition. They have an automotive type coil with points and condenser. :wave:


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

oh, sorry, my fault. sorry tommy, and thank you VERY much for the corrections


----------



## WildBill 64 (Apr 25, 2007)

Will any coil (Lawn Mower) that matches hole pattern, work? I looked up a 36344A for $49.00 that was for OHV engines. It has the same numbers on it. Could I find cheaper?


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

It will have to be a Tecumseh coil for your engine model. If your part # is 36344A then that is what you will have to use. As for cheaper than 49.00 I cann't say, but most coils today cost between 40.00 and 60.00 dollars

That coil retails for 53.60


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

ebay. cheapest there. just get warranty.


----------



## WildBill 64 (Apr 25, 2007)

Well, I bought the coil locally at a small engine repair shop. $49.00 with tax. I didn't have to get it online. Didn't have time to put it on yet.


----------

